# pinentry gpg enigmail: incollare password

## marinz

Ho configurato gpg con l'estensione enigmail di thunderbird. 

Per generare le chiavi, ho scelto una password molto lunga (di 500 caratteri circa), perchè tanto la tengo memorizzata in KeePassX (che uso da una vita).

Il problema è che non riesco in nessun modo ad incollarla: quando mi viene richiesta attraverso la finestra di pinentry, non funziona ne il control v, ne il tasto destro. 

Cercando in rete, ho trovato questo topic dove dicono che questa funzionalità mancante è proprio voluta dagli sviluppatori, per non permettere che la password venga salvata in chiaro, neanche temporaneamente.

Esiste qualche altro modo per incollarla? Ovviamente non voglio scriverla a mano..

Thx  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

ad occhio si direbbe che sia più una discussione  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

effettivamente sembra una discussione, ti consiglio la lettura delle linee guida e se hai dei dubbi puoi chiedere chiarimenti in privato  :Wink: 

P.S. ago basta la segnalazione che mi hai fatto, il tuo messaggio qui è OT  :Wink: 

----------

## marinz

Ok scusate per la sezione sbagliata.. ho appena configurato il tutto anche sul mio desktop che però monta Arch Linux, con lo stesso eseguibile di pinentry (/usr/bin/pinentry-gtk-2) in questo caso posso incollare, e la schermata è un pò più ricca di opzioni  :Confused: 

Non lo so, potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che qui sul desktop uso Gnome mentre sul netbook (Gentoo) uso Openbox, forse non viene caricato qualcosa legato alle gtk... non saprei, l'eseguibile come dicevo è lo stesso, le configurazioni sono praticamente identiche

----------

## Kernel78

mi viene da supporre che su arch abbiano aggiunto delle patch per rendere il sistema più insicuro ...

è inutile avere una password di 500 caratteri se la tieni salvata in chiaro da qualche parte ... 

tanto vale stare senza password perchè se qualcuno riesce ad avere accesso fisico alla tua macchina ti frega chiave e password in chiaro.

L'unica differenza tra la tua soluzione e quella di una chiave senza password è che nel secondo caso non devi sbatterti a fare copia e incolla ma a livello di sicurezza sono inaffidabili entrambe le soluzioni ...

Più che cercare un workaround per questa situazione ti consiglierei caldamente di rivedere le tue policy di sicurezza  :Wink: 

----------

## marinz

No non sono d'accordo :-p

La password non la salvo in un documento txt in chiaro ovviamente, ma come avevo scritto in precedenza la tengo salvata in KeePassx (è un programma che consente, attraverso un unica password principale, di accedere a tutte le altre password e a tutti i miei account). 

Se anche la password l'avessi generata di 20 caratteri, non esiste che debba scriverli io a mano tutte le volte che avvio il sistema. E non esiste che la impari a memoria! 

Tieni presente che se nel sistema fosse presente un keylogger o qualcosa di simile, si prenderebbe anche i log di quello che batto sulla tastiera.. e a poco servirebbe evitare il copia e incolla.. se mi rubano il netbook, comunque ora come ora non potrebbero fare niente di niente, perchè tutte le password le ho crittografate in un unico file tramite keepass, inclusa quella di pgp..

tutta questa sicurezza mi sembra un pò troppo maniacale  :Smile: 

Ben vengano patch come quelle di arch

----------

## Kernel78

 *marinz wrote:*   

> Se anche la password l'avessi generata di 20 caratteri, non esiste che debba scriverli io a mano tutte le volte che avvio il sistema. E non esiste che la impari a memoria!

 

contento tu ...

mi spiace non poterti aiutare ma non ho mai approfondito quelli che io ritengo metodi per rendere meno sicuro un sistema ...

In bocca al lupo.

----------

